# Post some pictures of your cute chookens



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Dustbathing keeping themselves clean


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty important to try to keep the mites at bay.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, very nice! Is it hot there?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Man i wish i had some but my cross named silky kind of looks like that


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Man i wish i had some but my cross named silky kind of looks like that


Ooh nice


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ooh nice


Thanks silky is also so sweet


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wish I could post pictures but when I get on here usually I'm on my laptop. And I can't lug a big ol laptop outside trying to get pictures.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I just charged my camera so I'll have to go an get some now.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Pretty important to try to keep the mites at bay.


I have 3 different areas in my run where they dust bathe. Each morning I put cinnamon, cloves, garlic powder and DE. They love it. One a week I change wash out the nesting boxes, add new hay and this same mixture. It sure helps keep mites away.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm on my big computer right now here are some. These are the old chickens I used to have.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

this chick had just come out of the incubator when I was hatching my Black Copper Maran's.









One of my Polishes.


















One of my used to be cats
















Some of my ducks I used to have.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a nice way to finish off my evening.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's a nice way to finish off my evening.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My rooster Henry


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My mama hen and 2 of her babies this morning.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> My mama hen and 2 of her babies this morning.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My 6 hens and a rooster before the babies came


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 41902


Love the coloring on the babies. Is Henry the pops to the peeps?


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Love the coloring on the babies. Is Henry the pops to the peeps?


adoptive. None of Lucille's eggs hatched so I went to Tractor supply and got for Americauna day old chicks and put them under her and took her dead eggs. She took to them and them to her immediately. I didn't want any babies but when I was sick she went broody and She had already sat for 24 days so I couldn't disappoint her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's right, I forgot. Good choice. I've got a thing for light colored birds.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's right, I forgot. Good choice. I've got a thing for light colored birds.


I was really hoping he had fathered some chicks but he is so small, he may not be hitting the right spot. It sure is not for lack of trying! LOL


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I just found these on my moms phone so I figured why not share em. The 2 chicks are my leghorn and EE I think.. The Easter Egger I have when she was a chick looked just like my leghorns and couldn't tell them apart, they had the same markings and everything. That's why I'm not so sure if these are 2 leghorns in the pic or my EE and Leghorn. But I'm am seeing a beard on the one laying down so im guessing she's the Easter Egger.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ok, I just looked at the other pics and I'm pretty positive it's my EE and Leghorn.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> I just found these on my moms phone so I figured why not share em. The 2 chicks are my leghorn and EE I think.. The Easter Egger I have when she was a chick looked just like my leghorns and couldn't tell them apart, they had the same markings and everything. That's why I'm not so sure if these are 2 leghorns in the pic or my EE and Leghorn. But I'm am seeing a beard on the one laying down so im guessing she's the Easter Egger.
> View attachment 41947


What an adorable pic.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What an adorable pic.


Thank you!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Tiny really wanted to say hello.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where's Mrs. Tiny, she's usually right there too.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Tiny really wanted to say hello.


So pretty!😍 such a long beak, haha!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ah, she was in a hurry…  

And actually that’s an astute observation- he is a bit longer in the beak than normal, he hasn’t been getting as much time wearing it down as I’d like. When I let him out he doesn’t do anything but follow me and/or perch on me.  That little rooster is a dang mess, y’all! The best kind tho. And I have the mini-Tiny- Zero- too. He’s quite the charmer also, if anyone would like a white shadow around the yard….


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

This is my cutie


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Here is my Icelandic female. She is a sweet girl, but sooo hard to photograph because she is always moving. It is always a thrill to get a shot that isn’t blurry or funky. 😜


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Here is my Icelandic female. She is a sweet girl, but sooo hard to photograph because she is always moving. It is always a thrill to get a shot that isn’t blurry or funky. 😜
> View attachment 42056


Ahh, not a fan when you try and get pics of your chickens and they start moving..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Here is my Icelandic female. She is a sweet girl, but sooo hard to photograph because she is always moving. It is always a thrill to get a shot that isn’t blurry or funky. 😜
> View attachment 42056


The Icelandics have some stunning feather patterns.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The Icelandics have some stunning feather patterns.


They do! I just love looking at them!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ahh, not a fan when you try and get pics of your chickens and they start moving..


Right!? Some chickens pose all day long like they know they are beautiful, and some are like bouncy 2 year olds! 😆


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh yeah look at my cutie


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

These are my 6 week old Americaunas(Maybe EE). Sure hope they stay the colors they are now.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> These are my 6 week old Americaunas(Maybe EE). Sure hope they stay the colors they are now.


That’s cute


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Beautiful! What breeds are they all?


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Beautiful! What breeds are they all?


Supposed to be Americaunas but they could be EE


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

courtness38128 said:


> View attachment 42106
> View attachment 42107
> View attachment 42108


Super cute the last one is adorable


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Super cute the last one is adorable


Thanks, that’s Pancake


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Super cute the last one is adorable


All are beautiful. What breed is the first?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

courtness38128 said:


> View attachment 42106
> View attachment 42107
> View attachment 42108


OK, how in the heck did you do that second pic?

And seeing another one of those, "what are you looking at?" pics is just the best way to start a morning.

Why was the dude in the house?


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My four chicks were purchased as Americauna but I suspect may be EE. I have been told by a couple of people that this chck looks like an Araucana because she has no tail and the longer neck. Can anyone advise me?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, how in the heck did you do that second pic?


Spider-Man took that one.

I love that first one's colors, @courtness38128. Great pictures!


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> All are beautiful. What breed is the first?


I believe he is a blue laced Wyandotte.


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, how in the heck did you do that second pic?
> 
> And seeing another one of those, "what are you looking at?" pics is just the best way to start a morning.
> 
> Why was the dude in the house?


I had treats! They love their treats. 
And he is in the house because we live in the city and aren’t allowed to have roosters. I’m worried my neighbors will complain about the crowing so I bring him in at night and he sleeps in the house. I put him back out after the sun comes up. He just wakes us up around 5:15!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

courtness38128 said:


> I had treats! They love their treats.
> And he is in the house because we live in the city and aren’t allowed to have roosters. I’m worried my neighbors will complain about the crowing so I bring him in at night and he sleeps in the house. I put him back out after the sun comes up. He just wakes us up around 5:15!


No, how did you get that pic from overhead? It looks like whoever took the pic is really tall or on a ladder.

LOL Living dangerously. What keeps him from crowing during the day?


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No, how did you get that pic from overhead? It looks like whoever took the pic is really tall or on a ladder.
> 
> LOL Living dangerously. What keeps him from crowing during the day?


I am really tall  6 ft. And I held my arms up a little too. 
He crows mostly in the early morning but a little throughout the day. I feel bad leaving him inside all day so hopefully the neighbors don’t mind a few crows here and there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, if they haven't said anything yet maybe they won't. At least he's not waking everyone up in the middle of the night during full moons. That's beyond aggravating.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> Supposed to be Americaunas but they could be EE


A helpful tip to know if they are EE's or Americaunas is that Americaunas are just one color. Easter eggers come in a lot of different colors or patterns. Here is a picture to help. THE FIRST PICTURE IS AN AMERICAUNA. THE SECOND PICTURE IS EASTER EGGER.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> A helpful tip to know if they are EE's or Americaunas is that Americaunas are just one color. Easter eggers come in a lot of different colors or patterns. Here is a picture to help. THE FIRST PICTURE IS AN AMERICAUNA. THE SECOND PICTURE IS EASTER EGGER.
> 
> View attachment 42114
> 
> ...


They have cute beards


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> They have cute beards


Thank you.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> They have cute beards


I wonder why my one has no tail feathers and a long black neck?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what someone said, it could be a sign it's a rooster.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Sorry, I just had to post a picture of my Silkie’s butt. It is so fluffiferous!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> They have cute beards


Yep!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> View attachment 42134
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just had to post a picture of my Silkie’s butt. It is so fluffiferous!


Ahh, what a butt!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> View attachment 42134
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just had to post a picture of my Silkie’s butt. It is so fluffiferous!


I have to admit, I kinda feel bad for all those Silkies having their butt all over the internet. LOL.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> View attachment 42151


This is my sweet little Effie. She will be 7 weeks old tomorrow. She is either an Americauna or an EE.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

HSJ07 said:


> This is my sweet little Effie. She will be 7 weeks old tomorrow. She is either an Americauna or an EE.


Great pic.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> My four chicks were purchased as Americauna but I suspect may be EE. I have been told by a couple of people that this chck looks like an Araucana because she has no tail and the longer neck. Can anyone advise me?


I still am unsure exactly what breed but this chick made a sound like a Tarzan call this morning. Will be 8 weeks old Thursday. Is this by chance a premature crow? If so that answers my question about the sex.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Could be. You know the people on here will confirm for you with a good pic of the suspect.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Could be. You know the people on here will confirm for you with a good pic of the suspect.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Others on the forum have said the red on the wings of EEs is a typical sign of it being male. The rest will wake up soon and see this to confirm. And the late tail growth.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Others on the forum have said the red on the wings of EEs is a typical sign of it being male. The rest will wake up soon and see this to confirm. And the late tail growth.


I was in hopes that all were hens. I can not keep another rooster as he would probably hurt my little Rooster, I sure hate to rehome him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of do. But to keep balance rehoming is about the only choice you have. Or? Building another coop? Not serious about the second coop.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Most of do. But to keep balance rehoming is about the only choice you have. Or? Building another coop? Not serious about the second coop.


 Had a friend tell me today it looked like an Aracana hen being tailess. or one with game chicken blood


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW, check out the September photo contest. It can be anything you want. September Photo Contest

Soon, you'll know for sure what sex your problem child is. I'm pulling for it to be a little girl. But I think you knew that.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> BTW, check out the September photo contest. It can be anything you want. September Photo Contest
> 
> Soon, you'll know for sure what sex your problem child is. I'm pulling for it to be a little girl. But I think you knew that.


Check your messages


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> BTW, check out the September photo contest. It can be anything you want. September Photo Contest
> 
> Soon, you'll know for sure what sex your problem child is. I'm pulling for it to be a little girl. But I think you knew that.


I think my gender thing is settled. Maxine is 8 weeks old today and this morning was crowing in competion with my rooster. So Maxine is Maxim(Max). I sure don't want to get rid of him.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> I think my gender thing is settled. Maxine is 8 weeks old today and this morning was crowing in competition with my rooster. So Maxine is Maxim(Max). I sure don't want to get rid of him.


In your experience, if he grows up in the flock will he give the other Rooster trouble?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only time will tell on whether or not they will both live together in peace. Some do. Some don't.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which one is this, OM? The little girl that didn't feel well?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> I think my gender thing is settled. Maxine is 8 weeks old today and this morning was crowing in competion with my rooster. So Maxine is Maxim(Max). I sure don't want to get rid of him.


Do you have to get rid of him or is it all optional?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


>


Do you own her? She's really gorgeous! Really nice color to her!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

This is one that needs a home yes, and she is not the one with the health scare- she’s adorable tho. Hehe.
She’s my fave of the 3 outside pullets. She actually lets me touch her occasionally lol 

Edit- and thank you. These pullets really did turn out nice. They picked up the golden brown from the D’Uccle Mille Fleur it seems.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Do you have to get rid of him or is it all optional?


I have a little frizzled bantam cochin rooster already. He came from a petting zoo. The lady took him home and her rooster left a place on his back. I really don't want to get rid of the little cockerel but I don't want my little Rooster hurt.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> This is one that needs a home yes, and she is not the one with the health scare- she’s adorable tho. Hehe.
> She’s my fave of the 3 outside pullets. She actually lets me touch her occasionally lol
> 
> Edit- and thank you. These pullets really did turn out nice. They picked up the golden brown from the D’Uccle Mille Fleur it seems.


That's great! Yes, they turned out beautiful!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> I have a little frizzled bantam cochin rooster already. He came from a petting zoo. The lady took him home and her rooster left a place on his back. I really don't want to get rid of the little cockerel but I don't want my little Rooster hurt.


Oh I see.


----------

